# Apparently this is comfy.....



## Guest (Mar 2, 2013)

Of all the soft beds and hammocks they have to choose from in the cage, these 4 chose the paper basket 

They look comfy tho


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

You gotta love the weirdos though!!!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> .
> 
> Oh and well done on doing the impossible - getting all four in the same pic and all facing you:cornut:


There's only one way to get a group of girls facing the same way in a pic...

witchcraft!
:001_tongue:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Those are fab pics Bernie Told you they like that basket - that and the Tardis thing were their two favourites and their not even designed for rats They never all climbed in it at once though, in fact I didn't even think they could! Must be stronger than it looks
> 
> They still stay together then, even though they have others with them? Those pics make me so glad I didn't split them, they look so happy together, its obvious how unhappy they'd have been apart now.
> 
> Oh and well done on doing the impossible - getting all four in the same pic and all facing you:cornut:


Completely depends tbh, sometimes the whole group is snuggled, sometimes these 4 take themselves off together and sometimes I find different girls snuggled up to different girls. I have to say it is awesome seeing the big group interact 

My secret to getting all the girls looking at me is to wiggle the bolt on the door, I just focused the camera in the right spot before I made a sound :lol:


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Lets face it! Rats are little weirdos!! They'd probably be wearing anoraks if they were human! Lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> :ihih:And with that bit of info, I'm going to set a challenge. To get a pic with all 8? girls in it, all facing the camera!!! :devil: and no photoshopping allowed!:hand:
> 
> Have I just asked the utterly impossible there? :lol:


9 

Hmmmm... now this could take me a while, I might need to enlist the help of some malt paste for this one :lol:


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

:001_tt1:Lovely ladies


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

B3rnie said:


> 9
> 
> Hmmmm... now this could take me a while, I might need to enlist the help of some malt paste for this one :lol:


Can't wait for this!!

 You are making me want MORE!! Suddenly my two sounds like a lonely group 

MORE..... :devil:


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

halfeatenapple said:


> Can't wait for this!!
> 
> You are making me want MORE!! Suddenly my two sounds like a lonely group
> 
> MORE..... :devil:


 GMR alert! 
 is there a vaccination we can give her!? 
or will we leave her to it?! :devil:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> .................


Seriously, grow up & stop with the hijacking & bumping up of other peoples' old threads. The only person it's making look bad is _you_


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

What the hell is going on? Why wobbles are you dragging up old threads and posting? No one can read what you've put it's all just dots. 
 :sosp::huh::blink:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

blade100 said:


> What the hell is going on? Why wobbles are you dragging up old threads and posting? No one can read what you've put it's all just dots.
> :sosp::huh::blink:


The posts are being deleted, one by one


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

To cover up all that she has said in the past! Hide the evidence. Maybe to re register at a later date?? Hmmmmm


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

blade100 said:


> To cover up all that she has said in the past! Hide the evidence. Maybe to re register at a later date?? Hmmmmm


Why dots though when you can delete the post?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Why dots though when you can delete the post?


ipad wouldn't let me delete only edit. Im not reposting old threads, Im deleting my old ones, and no not to hide any evidence that would assume I had something to hide, and I've done nothing wrong. I'm doing it my own way. Why would I post on here again? Even when I had problems with my rabbit last week and one of my hamsters now, I wouldn't post on here ( no offence meant to most members who are lovely and helpful).


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Stop it and go away


----------

